# Government stuff up.



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's a hugh f*ck up by the Australian Government concerning the body of a soldier killed in Iraq. Somebody needs to be shot for letting this happen!
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=97066


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 26, 2006)

God Almighty. 
I can just imagine what the family must think.

If you don't mind mate, I'm just gonna move this to the SitRep forum.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 27, 2006)

damn that sucks!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2006)

The families must both feel pretty bad because that really does suck.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2006)

Man, this has SNAFU written all over it.


----------

